# pepperberry mint soap, and me with my newborn son!



## Northland Naturals (Oct 21, 2010)

agriffin, here is what i decided to do with your twilight green mica that you so generously donated.  it's a very nice blend of pepperberry wreath and peppermint FO from nature's garden.












and, me with my brand new baby boy, born 10/19.


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 21, 2010)

Your soap is lovely.  

But awwwww....smoosh him!  Your baby is totally beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 21, 2010)

That is a gorgeous swirl!  You and your son are pretty good looking too. :wink:   Congratulations!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats on both counts. Both men look very handsome.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 21, 2010)

oh wow!!!!  Congrats on the baby!  Soap is beautiful also!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 21, 2010)

CONGRATS and beautful soap !


----------



## heyjude (Oct 21, 2010)

The soap is stunning, but not nearly as stunning as you and your son. Have you named him yet?

Congrats!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice soap!  Enjoy your new baby boy!


----------



## Northland Naturals (Oct 21, 2010)

he is Caulder Mars.  Caulder after Alexander Calder, the sculpture artist and Mars is a family name (nothing to do with the god of war particularly).  My wife's grandfather was named Venus Mars and he was very influential in her life.  thanks for the compliments!  i'm going to save one of these bars forever since i made them a couple of days before his birth.


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 22, 2010)

great looking soap and cute baby!  congrats


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations on both counts!!!  Sending Caulder a big grandma hug from an experienced grandma!!  He's adorable....and the look on your face says it all.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful son. Soap's lovely too.  :wink:


----------



## glenolam (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations!  All your pictures are absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful swirlies!!
And that baby boy....too precious!


----------



## dcornett (Oct 22, 2010)

He's precious! (the soaps very nice too)


----------



## sygrid (Oct 24, 2010)

Your soap inspires me to make a batch and your son is absolutely beautiful. 
Congratulations, and best wishes to you and your wife.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Oct 24, 2010)

impeccable swirlies in the soap, very nice colors.  Congrats on your beautiful son!


----------



## ToniD (Oct 24, 2010)

You son is so precious!   Congrats!  I likethe  swirls in the soap also.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful baby and beautiful swirls! Congratulations!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww! Thanks I now have Baby Lust!! He is soooo cute!

Soap is pretty too!


----------



## Deda (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on your beautiful baby! 
Nice soap, too.


----------

